

Why did Steve Jobs choose not to effectively treat his cancer? - jpulgarin
http://www.quora.com/Why-did-Steve-Jobs-choose-not-to-effectively-treat-his-cancer/answer/Ramzi-Amri?srid=uz5i

======
michaelpinto
Unless you are a doctor and have full access to said info you can't really
make that sort of call -- and Jobs was very private so we may never get the
full story (which isn't a bad thing). Honestly we're all lucky that he got the
extra time that he did get — and we may also want to think about the many
people in this nation who don't have access to health care or who have to wait
on organ donor lists.

------
away
I didn't like how some doctor replied on that page talking like he's holier
than thou. Not only did he not personally know to what extent Jobs was
inflicted. He also thinks that he knows about all forms of therapy even though
it's obvious he's only received training in hiw own discipline.

